
NIST Git repo - samfisher83
https://github.com/usnistgov
======
Something1234
Nist has the most bang per buck for research in my opinion. I was there for a
fellowship this year, and it was really impressive. I was in the itl.

------
technologia
Um, is there something specific about NIST's github org you wanted to
highlight?

------
mberning
“National Institute of Standards and Technology”

Does not follow and discernible naming standards for projects or repositories.

~~~
jimktrains2
Can you explain what you mean?

~~~
jarito
I think the joke is that NIST is a standards body, but does not have a
standard for naming their projects.

~~~
mberning
Yes

